# Vanity and Concrete Countertop



## chriskoww (Jun 6, 2011)

I am new to woodworking, so this is my first major project I completed by myself (dad usually helps). I made the vanity out of maple and the countertop out of concrete dyed black. Next project up……Baby crib
Constructive criticism is welcome!


----------



## chriskoww (Jun 6, 2011)

*And more*

2 more


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That came out very nice. Welcome to WWT.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks really nice. Good job.
--Matt


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very well done. No... Extremely well done. The vanity looks great and the top was well executed. 

Did you reinforce the top with cut fiber of mesh? Did you polish it? Had you considered an integrated sink? I ask these questions because I've been researching concrete counter tops for yrs but short of two small test pours I haven't pulled the trigger on a real project. 

Once again, excellent job.

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Very nice job Chris! For a first project you sure bit off a mouthful! Is that second casting for a back splash? I too would like to know how you polished it?


----------



## chriskoww (Jun 6, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Very well done. No... Extremely well done. The vanity looks great and the top was well executed.
> 
> Did you reinforce the top with cut fiber of mesh? Did you polish it? Had you considered an integrated sink? I ask these questions because I've been researching concrete counter tops for yrs but short of two small test pours I haven't pulled the trigger on a real project.
> 
> ...


I used stucco mesh from home depot since this in the only thing they had. I had to cut small holes in it with Tin snips so the aggregate could pass. I also used the smallest rebar I could find. I think #3's. 

I did not think about a concrete sink because I figured that would be hard to finish. Maybe on my 3rd or 4th sink I'll get crazy like that 

I polished the hell out of it. I purchased diamond pads for my angle grinder up to 1500 or 3000 grit. I can look later for you. I also had the polishing pad. Sealed with a high gloss concrete sealer from home depot. No bees wax or anything that other people seem to use. 

The one thing I wish I'd done better was vibrate the concrete. There were a ton of pinholes. My fix....I mixed a darker mortar to fill in the gaps which made a rustic look and made it seem intentional.


----------



## chriskoww (Jun 6, 2011)

JohnK007 said:


> Very nice job Chris! For a first project you sure bit off a mouthful! Is that second casting for a back splash? I too would like to know how you polished it?


Go big or go home right? I was never good at starting small. O well

Yes that was a backsplash that came out perfectly. What was not perfect was the base behind the vanity and my wife

I did not want to hack out sections of base so the vanity would fit tight to the wall. I think that would have looked bad. My wife didn't like the backsplash anyway because it took away the modern look. 

For those who want to know, quickrete (sp) makes a bag of countertop mix so you don't have to mess with additives, in white and grey. After the pour I grinded with wet diamond pads. 800, 1500, 3000 and buff.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I had to call quickcrete's Corp office to track down their countertop mix. Not locally available here so I would have to order it by the pallet. Instead I have a pallet of white superkrete (polymer based I believe) bags that have been sitting in my shop for over a yr... It doesn't require any aggregates for strength and supposedly indestructible even as 1/4" skim coat. It's mainly used for skimming floors for stained concrete when the slab is in bad shape.

The fill technique is pretty cool. I came across a method where you mix the Crete to a cookie dough like texture and pack it in as small clumps and don't vibrate it. Once it's dry you skim coat the voids with a contrasting color to give in a more natural stone look. 

Keep up the great work.

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## toolferone (Feb 21, 2012)

That came out great! I really like the design.


----------



## Kirch3333 (Dec 23, 2011)

That looks absolutely fantastic!!!


----------



## chriskoww (Jun 6, 2011)

toolferone said:


> That came out great! I really like the design.


 
Thanks. I made my design in sketchup first, which was based off of several vanities online. As you can see, i came pretty close.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice job. lots of good info from everyone. My Brother in law is looking into the concrete counter top so thanks for posting.


----------



## Kirch3333 (Dec 23, 2011)

chriskoww said:


> Thanks. I made my design in sketchup first, which was based off of several vanities online. As you can see, i came pretty close.


I'd say that's dead on... Sketchup is a great tool


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

That turned out great. Love the concrete top.


----------



## fiirmoth (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks very nice.


----------



## chrisgerman1983 (Jan 17, 2009)

looks really good :thumbsup: i have wanted to try a concrete top for a while... one day...


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

.....


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

There are two typical methods with these countertops, carpenter. One way is troweled in place the other is poured in mold. 

The OP poured into mold and the reason vibration is a good idea is cause it's actually upside down in the mold and you want the agg and air to migrate away from the bottom and sides of mold for a smooth finish. 

So all the principles you mentioned are correct but with adjustment for countertops. As mentioned before I haven't done any "real" projects with it yet but boy I'm dying too.

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

.....


----------



## Double (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks great, what the maintenance like for a concrete vanity? Is the sealer permanent or will you re-apply as needed?


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That's a great first project. It looks really nice. You should be proud!


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks great! nice job and real clean. the only suggestion i have for you is to buy some different hinges next time, It looks a thousand times cleaner and neater if you don't see the hinges when the door is closed. they make hinges specifically for this type of casework as seen in alot of kitchen cabinets. There are several different kinds as well. It just keeps all the hardware on the inside. Just my 2 cents. Great job though.


----------

